#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-17
<binarymutant> Walking Dead :D
<Unit193> That's not normally a good thing...
<binarymutant> in this instance it was :D :D :D
<Unit193> Great, someone telling another to add oneiric sources in Natty...
<binarymutant> what's wrong with that?
<binarymutant> ...that's what I do...
<binarymutant> If I understand right :/
<Unit193> Broken depends I would think
<binarymutant> you talking about sources.list ?
<binarymutant> changing natty to oneiric ?
<binarymutant> or downloading an oneiric deb?
<binarymutant> <- confuses easily
<chris4585> hes talking about sources.list
<binarymutant> that's fine to do
<chris4585> isn't that basically what the installer does?
<binarymutant> that's how we did it back in the dizay :D
<Unit193> Adding just one repo? Not from what i know
<chris4585> I mean updater whatever
<chris4585> oh one repo might work, who knows unless you try right?
<Unit193> Keeping them all as normal, except adding oneiric universe
<binarymutant> depends on what they depend on
<chris4585> but why just change the one.. ?
<chris4585> makes no sense to me
<binarymutant> depends on what the package depends on, but ya makes 0 sense
<Unit193> Get a newer program :P
<chris4585> you could just add a ppa for that lol
<chris4585> well depends, but yeah..
<binarymutant> was this "advice" from #ubuntu?
<Unit193> #lubuntu, he's having him remove the ppa after upgrading the program
<binarymutant> out of control in lubuntu
<Unit193> Eh, it barely passes
<binarymutant> "I need help"->"rm -rf /";"How do I use this?"->"rtfm"
<binarymutant> out of control
<Unit193> Why do I let myself get sucked into support?
<vychune> hey hey now
<Unit193> Howja
<vychune> hey dude whats going on
<Unit193> Setup a handy script and helped the person that linked to it get it setup (He had been having issues)
<vychune> cool
<vychune> i learned the spongebob dance lol
<vychune> so i was very unpreductive today
<binarymutant> rofl
<vychune> o/ binarymutant
<binarymutant> <o>,<O>
<binarymutant> [VVV]
<binarymutant> ......
<vychune> huh?
<vychune> <confused>vychune</confused>
<chris4585> so a friend on another network said my caps could be my problem http://i.imgur.com/vaQLa.jpg
<binarymutant> vychune: me too :D
<binarymutant> chris4585: caps?
<vychune> maybe the chip with the white stuff on it is too. you would think
<chris4585> the brown tower looking like things
<vychune> aare they swolen?
<binarymutant> I want to say capacitors... but I might be wrong
<binarymutant> "are the swolen" rofl, your on fire tonight
<vychune> oh i got another one
<binarymutant> caps = capacitors okay i get it
<vychune> girl giving a b**wjob just went viral
<vychune> on facebook
<vychune> smh
<vychune> AT HIGH SCHOOL
<binarymutant> not as funny :P
<vychune> not funny at all
<vychune> she needs prayer
<vychune> lol(coludnt help it)
<binarymutant> chris4585: I thought the problem was with the display?
<binarymutant> videocard
<chris4585> binarymutant, nah that problem went away, that problem popped up and made the real problem hard to diagnose..
<chris4585> the problem is the computer shutting down when it wants
<binarymutant> most computers shutdown when they get overheated... and you lack a heat thingy
<vychune> binarymutant:  heatsync?
<chris4585> binarymutant, right now its coming in the mail
<binarymutant> ya
<binarymutant> heatsink
<binarymutant> vychune: ty
<chris4585> I think you missed half of my problem the other day
<binarymutant> chris4585: probably :/
<binarymutant> check your fans too, I had an over heating laptop shutdown on me a bunch
<chris4585> I don't think those are so much the problem as much as the mobo now
<binarymutant> that sucks, very $$$
<vychune> what?
<binarymutant> expensive
<binarymutant> $$$ = 100++
<vychune> binarymutant: oh ok
<vychune> modem restarted lol
<vychune> omg theyre saying the girl that had her vid to go viral commited suicide
<vychune> binarymutant must not be home
<vychune> oh well
<vychune>  o/
<Juzzy> ⎝⏠⏝⏠⎠
<chris4585> binarymutant, this wiki should explain what I was trying to explain earlier http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague
<wrst> cyberanger: ????
<cyberanger> wrst: yep
<wrst> whew, you ok cyberanger?
<cyberanger> wrst: something's up with the ec2 instance I was using, trying to see if amazon took it back or worse
<wrst> oh no cyberanger :(
<cyberanger> server ssh key changed, so not a lockup or shutdown
<wrst> oh ok that sounds solvable :)
<cyberanger> wrst: it sounds like amazon reissuing my ip address with no notification
<wrst> well that's not cool, an email would have been nice!
<cyberanger> or somebody got into my box (not via ssh I doubt, ssh key only, maybe an apache exploit)
<cyberanger> so yeah, looking for an answer now
<cyberanger> wrst: can you tell me, somewere between 5 pm & 12am your timezone, I quit or timed out (I connected last night after that to see is it was still connected to irc
<cyberanger> it wasn't)
<cyberanger> can you tell me the time that was, and the part/quit message
<wrst> yes hang on
<wrst> [16:17:47] <-- cyberanger (~infocop41@swissknife/adak/infocop411) has quit (Quit: WeeChat 0.3.4)
<wrst> that's all i got cyberanger
<wrst> from yesterday
<cyberanger> that's 16:17 (4:17) your timezone, on the 16th?
<wrst> yes sir
<wrst> maybe off a minute or two my server forgets to update the clock sometime
<wrst> no looks like its updating
<cyberanger> that's weird, I was connected to the server up till 6pm here, 5pm there
<cyberanger> at least I think I was, and a quit message too, hrm
<wrst> yes that's a little weird
<cyberanger> 16:17 would be plausable, if I issued a quit vs a part request
<cyberanger> prior to logging off
<wrst> cyberanger: are you you back in or still fighting to get in?
<cyberanger> and then after logoff
<cyberanger> not in, verifying what's going on
<wrst> ahh gotcha
<cyberanger> if it was an attack, I don't want to be back in, I want to freeze the thing, audit what they got at, and catch the bugger
<wrst> gotcha
<cyberanger> perhaps I'd like to "accidently discharge" my weapon too, depends on the bugger
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> hope you get it figured out cyberanger
<cyberanger> I will
<cyberanger> just to what extent
<wrst> no doubt :)
<cyberanger> to what extent idk
<wrst> so you think someone got in?
<cyberanger> I do think this could play a role in my decision for next month
<cyberanger> linode or ec2
<wrst> cyberanger: i have to say if you can afford it linode looks like a more solid option from what reasearch I have done
<cyberanger> same, not to metion, what I compared with, as much as I tweaked the ec2 witht the aim of lowering costs, it didn't move too muc
<cyberanger> much*
<cyberanger> if I used it like a linode, it would have shot outside my budget even quicker
<cyberanger> (keep in mind, I was free under some limited usage amounts, so this was mere estmation)
<cyberanger> (and that was free for a year, so I was looking at this for the new year, but recently just deciding more power now)
<cyberanger> says my instance initated the shutdown, I can see three reasons for that (the odd part was trying to login, it does look like my ip was reissued to another box by all this)
<cyberanger> oh, duh, I don't have an "elastic ip" on that
<cyberanger> wrst: don't have an "elastic ip" that explains that bit (forgot about that)
<cyberanger> hrm, either the update script saw a restart required bit, I issued a shutdown on the server vs the netbook (in a hurry, happens, rare but knowing my luck ...
<cyberanger> final option, doesn't fit the logs, a crash
<cyberanger> nothing to suggest attack, once that ip swap is explained
<wrst> well no attack is a good thing
<cyberanger> initialized by my user, update script was running, near a time I logged in (no logs on signing out, oversight on my part)
<cyberanger> all access times line up as expected
<cyberanger> nothing to suggest it was more than that
 * cyberanger looks at update script
<cyberanger> wrst: desktop & laptop version I wrote got put on the server, difference between is poweroff vs reboot
<wrst> ahh well good to know no funny business
<cyberanger> yeah, new kernel modules installed, based on the dpkg logs, that'd be a reboot qualifier
 * cyberanger tweaks it back to the server level I had in mind
<cyberanger1> whoops, wrong client quit
<cyberanger1> sucees
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger congrats
 * cyberanger looks at his spelling there, not quite "sucess" but it'll be success in the end
<wrst> we knew what you meant :)
<cyberanger> intresting here, immoral penguin theif caught on camera www.bbc.co.uk/nature/15305502
<wrst> well cyberanger you know people that use stuff with penguin logos are all about stealing
<cyberanger> wrst: lol, good one (there are exceptions to the rule, thankfully)
<wrst> yes
<cyberanger> ah, nothing better than shooting your best friend in CoD Black Ops to the song "Meant to Live" by Switchfoot
<cyberanger> dunno if it fits the definition of irony, but it sure fits the definition of fun
 * cyberanger sees he's iriting the other person by taking headshots one handed while typing this
<wrst> ha ha
 * cyberanger wishes he could say it's dumb luck, but there's nothing dumb about it
<cyberanger> he got some payback for that one, there is something to be said for rate of fire + unlimited supply of ammo
<cyberanger> but that was the first round
<cyberanger> wrst: you play?
<wrst> no would like to but don't have time
<cyberanger> wrst: normally my answer too
<johnhaitas> hey fellas
<Unit193> Howdy johnhaitas
<Unit193> pace_t_zulu: You too ;)
<johnhaitas> is pace_t_zulu around?
<johnhaitas> i haven't seen that guy since quarter till eleven
<johnhaitas> bum...
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: he's always with us, if one is perceptive enough to notice
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: perhaps this is a case of being unable to see the forrest from the trees?
<johnhaitas> being a tree?
<cyberanger> depends, are you a tree pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> or are you a tree johnhaitas
<johnhaitas> i want to say i am not a tree
<Juzzy> johnhaitas: read pm
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: then there is no forrest
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: so you are not a tree either?
<cyberanger> no, however I reserve the right to hug them
<Unit193> Know how I remember names? echo $name > /dev/null
<cyberanger> Unit193: so, uh you don't
<Unit193> ^^
<cyberanger> seems I do something slightly more embarrassing echo $name > /dev/random
<Unit193> I can remember what johnhaitas real name is, and almost half the time can get yours
<cyberanger> then mix up 68hkdjsalkj for 89890anjkkar
<cyberanger> even if the name was fred
<Unit193> I normally just plain can't remember, nothing to mix that up with :P
 * cyberanger hands Unit193 four juggling balls to help with that issue
<vychune> hello Ubuntu Tennesseean's!
<wrst> hey vychune you doing ok?
<wrst> ubotuTN: hello
<ubotuTN> hey wrst :)
<wrst> ubotuTN: help
<ubotuTN> wrst: help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 4 plugins: keywords, lp, packages, where (help <topic> for more info)
<vychune> yes and no
<wrst> vychune:  :\
<vychune> friend just had a stillbirth
<wrst> oh goodness vychune that's horrible
<vychune> yeah
<vychune> idk how shes taking it
<wrst> vychune: i can't imagine, my wife had a baby 7 months ago and I absolutely can't even imagine
<vychune> man
<vychune> congrats
<vychune> i wish i had her number
<wrst> yeah man that woudl be terrible
<vychune> ok maybe ill stay connected this time
<Juzzy> JD bbq is this weekend wooowooo
<johnhaitas> Juzzy: ping ... pm
<Unit193> Wish me all the luck you can, Natty > Oneiric...
<Unit193> Why do I get the feeling I just did something really wrong?
<binarymutant> nah it's good stuff
<Unit193> One thing I noticed coming in, nautilus-data. I'm updating Lubuntu
<binarymutant> womp womp
<binarymutant> just remove it?
<Unit193> I will, if this goes well...
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: you part of the womp crew?
<binarymutant> more like an audience member in Showtime at the Apollo
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-18
<binarymutant> ubotuTN: hi
<cyberanger> hey Unit193
<cyberanger> hey ubotuTN
<Unit193> Howdy ubotuTN
<Unit193> Howdy cyberanger too, but I'm sure you were aiming at ubotuTN
<binarymutant> it's pretty quiet
<binarymutant> the bot that is
<binarymutant> well... and this #channel
<cyberanger> Unit193: 100% sure or an assumption?
<Unit193> assumption
<cyberanger> you know what they say about assumptions, right ;-)
<cyberanger> Unit193: I always shoot to kill, sometimes you don't hit the bullseye
<cyberanger> (I was actually referring to both of you)
<cyberanger> hey electricus
<Unit193> Atleast I'm put before a bot...
<binarymutant> lol
 * cyberanger creates cutbot, designed to cut in front of Unit193 ;-)
<cyberanger> that sounded better in my head :-/
<Unit193> Seems you have that problem a lot :P
<cyberanger> some days more than others, yep
<cyberanger> lol, good quit message
<cyberanger> in soviet russia, tsa grope you......oh wait
<cyberanger> lol, good quit message
<cyberanger> in soviet russia, tsa grope you......oh wait
<binarymutant> in capitalist america, bank robs you :P
<binarymutant> ^^ from a protest sign ^^
<cyberanger> binarymutant: sounds about right too
<binarymutant> funny stuff
<Unit193> Heh, nice
<electricus> hey cyberanger
<electricus> sorry i haven't been much for conversation in a long time :-)
<wrst> electricus:  we have noticed ;)
<electricus> there for a while I just completely gave up on irc.. and now i'm back
<wrst> ha ha electricus how are you doing?
<electricus> just got back from a men's bible study at shoneys.. we have about 50 guys attend wow
<wrst> wow electricus that's huge
<electricus> man 6:00 is very early for me i'm glad they are only doing that once a week
<wrst> i hate to say it but its the norm for me.. but I'm not happy about it :)
<electricus> it was really good though
<wrst> electricus: you still around cookeville?
<electricus> ya still here
<electricus> same job for 8 years now.. i'm probably going to die in this place
<wrst> ha ha electricus stability is not a bad thing
<electricus> i'm grateful.. i just wonder if it's ever going to change
<electricus> or if this nation is ever going to prosper again
<wrst> yeah right now I'm glad to be getting a paycheck every week
<electricus> http://www.tomwoods.com/blog/what-ron-paul-could-ask-herman-cain/
<electricus> you guys heard about this yet?  http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot
<electricus> that is ridiculous
<electricus> i like how the name is so cloaked with a term like 'secure'.  I'd like to secure my boot right in their *%$
<wrst> electricus: is that abotu win 8 and using efi and what not?
<electricus> basically it won't allow you to load any other os on the machine
<electricus> so when you buy a computer you are 'forced' to run nothing but windows8 forever on it.. or toss it
<electricus> i can't wait for M$ to just die
<electricus> you can tell they are so desperate already with measures like this.  with apple steadily creeping in and being the 'cool' computer and linux taking over server land.. they are really getting pushed out
<wrst> electricus: i doubt that will be such an issue, if it is there will be a way around it
<electricus> what's the best way to give your kvm guest access to the host's local fily system? is there a way?
<electricus> running on little sleeep and not in gear this morning..ugh
<electricus> never mind.. found it
<cyberanger> hey electricus (looks like I've got some backlog to go over
<cyberanger> yep)
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: ping
<cyberanger> electricus: read the bit on secure boot, there's gonna have to be some wait & see there, cause I do think microsoft will get this one right (It's not a trust in Microsoft, as much as a trust in the fear of a class action lawsuit)
<cyberanger> it's going to be intresting nonetheless
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: pong
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: whoops ^
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: :)
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: so i'm interested in setting up a secure chat server
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: would you recommend jabber?
<cyberanger> going for chat in the IRC sense, or the IM sense?
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: I would recommend jabber when it fits requirements, yes, if this is more IM than IRC, it'd really fit
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: particular jabber server you'd recommend?
<johnhaitas> ejabberd or jabberd2?
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: ^
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: it'd be a close call, ejabbered seems better known, many attest to it being fairly simple & quick setup
<cyberanger> I didn't really see a difference myself, between them
<cyberanger> in terms of setup at least
<cyberanger> probally ejabbered
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: got ejabberd working
<johnhaitas> :)
<cyberanger> like I said, simple & quick :-)
<cyberanger> good to hear
<electricus> cyberanger: you said you use rsync a lot right?
<cyberanger> electricus: too much, yes
<electricus> well I just got totally screwed by it
<electricus> it deleted all the files I wanted to sync
<electricus> if you have two locations A and B.. and A has less than B.. what does it actually do by default?  does it take away from B to equal A or the other way?
<cyberanger> electricus: did you swap the destnation with the source, or use and switches that did something outside the default
<xpistos> Whart up yal
<electricus> i show you what I did
<xpistos> electricus: are you still having rsync issues?
<electricus> rsync -a host1:/files/ host2:/files/
<electricus> i ran the command inside host1 (destination)
<electricus> the files on host2 were wiped out completely
<cyberanger> was host1:/files/ an empty folder
<electricus> yes
<cyberanger> that's why, swapped source with destnation
<cyberanger> similar to mixing up if= & of= in dd
<electricus> so you run it just like the dd command essentially?
<cyberanger> what I usually run is rsync -avPhh (verbose, progress, readable flags)
<cyberanger> like rsync -avPhh rsync://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/weekly-builds/i386/iso-dvd/ /var/www/debian-CDs/
<cyberanger> that's actually a good example, those are weekly generated iso's
<cyberanger> first week, it's as good (or bad) as wget, but the next few weeks, those iso's are nearly identical from the last week
<cyberanger> it calculates the difference
<cyberanger> problem here, is the difference it calculated in from your source to your destnation is your destnation was too huge, the source had nothing, to sync source to destnation, meant deleting the destnation
<electricus> what sucks is that it had taken hours last night to copy an entire database onto an external disk while the server was off-line.. i come in today and bam.. i deleted all I had worked for :-(
<cyberanger> not run like the dd command, exactly, similar risk is what I was getting at
<electricus> you live and learn
<electricus> dd if= of= / rsync input output (similar)
<cyberanger> so you need it to be rsync -a offline-server:/files/ external-disk:/files
<cyberanger> so you need it to be rsync -a offline-server:/files/ external-disk:/files/
<electricus> so is rsync strictly a one-way sync cyberanger?
<cyberanger> then rsync -a external-disk:/files/ new-server:/files/
<cyberanger> yes, at least the way you were running it
<cyberanger> there are some more complicated means, for a sort of mutual sync, but always seems like there are simplier tools for that
<cyberanger> electricus: so it is data you didn't lose, I mean, it's still on the server
<electricus> ya.. didn't lose the important data
<electricus> just have to start over
<cyberanger> ok, you got that part right, just gotta flip the second run to the new server
<electricus> my external usb disk is super super slow too.. i think I'm just going to pull out the sata drive and do it direct
<cyberanger> that would work
<cyberanger> mount it
<electricus> i wish i had one of those sata/usb cables .. i think they have those
<cyberanger> rsync -a /mountpoint/onlinedb/ /localdb/
<cyberanger> that'd do it
<cyberanger> they do, slower than sata (unless your usb 3.0 equipped)
<cyberanger> you could also do it over cat6
<electricus> or what about gigabit back to back crossover cable?
<cyberanger> yeah, that can be done
<cyberanger> rsync -ae ssh /localfiles/ cyberanger@remoteserver:/copyoflocalfiles/
<electricus> would that be as fast as 3g/s.. ? that's one thing i need to get smart on is bus speeds/ drives /network.. all the transfer rates and what is the true bottleneck
<electricus> i've wasted more time just guessing at stuff like that..
<cyberanger> both sata, on the same bus, think that'd be the fastest
<cyberanger> good news is once done the first time, everything after is easy
<electricus> what i hate the most about migration/upgrades is you can't do much of anything unless everyone goes home
<cyberanger> those weekly discs are around 50GB, but each week since, worst I fetched in one week was 3GB maybe
<cyberanger> yeah, I actually like that (excuse for the night shifts) but waiting on others
<cyberanger> tried to specialize in that, but not really enough of a market
<cyberanger> and if the migration or upgrade goes sideways, that's where it really goes sideways
<cyberanger> it's all well & good, then boom, blown up in your face
<cyberanger> electricus: you can stop the transfer if it's too long, fire it the next time to finish (figure your on a deadline however, so that'd not be too wise)
<electricus> so cyberanger, as long as i use "rsync options <source> <dest>" i should never go wrong?
<cyberanger> on this task of just moving data while offline (and being aware of those options) yes
<cyberanger> for the repository mirrors, we have to add an option, delete after, but we do sync while online, so there's a reason for the extra headache
<electricus> is it possible to do a sync online of say a /var directory?
<cyberanger> both online, or only one (and if one, which one)
<electricus> cyberanger: do you know of a good file sharing distribuition or something that is easier to use than ftp?
<electricus> I've been looking around, but can't find one..
<electricus> i've seen some companies have a web based system that is graphical and users can set up their own accounts and such to download files
<electricus> that would be awesome for our clients
<electricus> can't use the cloud either
<electricus> I guess something like this perhaps http://www.sharing-file.com/overview.htm
<electricus> but linux
<cyberanger> oh, something utilizing http get & post requests, gotcha, an area I've not dealt in
<cyberanger> hrm, I've seen some, not coming to mind
<electricus> ok
<cyberanger> electricus: as for the bit with being online, much trickier due to all the read write going on there, while I'm sure it could be done, with all the headaches, I'd advise against doing it with both online
<cyberanger> now, if only the source were online, you could pull it off, but to finish, you'd need to run it with it offline, or at least a window of no modifications
<cyberanger> only a small window to verify nothing changed between source & destnation, but with /var/log I'd doubt you'd have that window
<electricus> rats.. that's what i thought.. i'm starting to use lvm to get around that now
<electricus> i'm a little nervous with lvm because i've never used it up until now, but i think it's pretty nice.  I haven't had to recover anything from an lvm volume yet though.. not sure if that's any fun
<cyberanger> um, recover & fun, eh.. might be asking a lot
<cyberanger> but lvm has become very stable, has headache moments, but it's production use is high
<electricus> you use it a lot cyberanger?
<cyberanger> I've used it with xfs to grow filesystems on the fly, while online
<cyberanger> used it with LUKS-Crypt on my other gear, so yeah, every day
<cyberanger> I don't mess with it every day, but use it on my disks
<electricus> ya you probably have a san and such i presume
<cyberanger> not yet, still on a small wallet
<cyberanger> I'd like to, once I get everything else sorted out
<electricus> well you already have a bunch of lv's so when you do get it.. you can just move em around really easy
<cyberanger> I do sync with ubuntu, debian and arch mirrors in a live state, threw in the second disc when I got low on room, told lvm to claim it for a volume group, then told a logical volume to grow onto the new disc
<cyberanger> then told xfs to grow it's size, no dismount, kept running
<electricus> that's awesome
<cyberanger> xfs is only for /var/www/mirror/ though
<cyberanger> static enough to sync in an online state
<cyberanger> just stinks I got them a year ago, over half that forgot about them at my folks place, never got them in a DC as intended
<cyberanger> kinda wanted to mirror a few distros by now, but atm I'm just pushing getting all the data in a timely manner
<cyberanger> how much data do you have to migrate?
<electricus> right now i'm working on our company mail server.. it's got about a 45Gb /var/opt/ database that i need to move
<electricus> doesn't sound like a lot, but it is when we have little wallets
<electricus> it's a royal pain in the neck taking the server down/ then copying then getting the new server back up and configured before users log in again
<electricus> uggh
<Unit193> binarymutant: Wait a second, last two times you cycled, ubotuTN didn't
<cyberanger> electricus: anything else in /var/opt/ are they in the same lan?
<electricus> ya
<cyberanger> ya same lan, and something else too
<cyberanger> is the backup online too, or could it be in an offline state now, do you have two nics, one free atm
<electricus> everything is here in my office
<electricus> and the new servers i'm creating are online here in the office
<cyberanger> they are offline, not an offline state for a migration
<cyberanger> here's why I ask, here's what I'm thinking for you, new servers (destnation) servers offline state, crossover cable, leave the current (source) server up
<cyberanger> you can start your sync over the crossover cable, get 35-40GB, of that 45GB
<cyberanger> then rerun the sync when you can take it all offline for a moment, get the remainder, the stuff that kept getting changed
<cyberanger> the time it takes would be slower, but automated & running during work hours, just enough to prep things for the end of the work day
<electricus> cool
<electricus> so rsync will just skip over the files in use, and then later tonight I can stop the mail services and run rsync again and it will copy over the rest?
<cyberanger> end result yes (it's not files in use, as much as the rate they change, keeping pace)
<binarymutant> Unit193: no clue :/
<binarymutant> Unit193: they're on the same machine too, which makes it waay weird
<Unit193> binarymutant: I had guessed, went out the first time, I laughed :D
<binarymutant> Unit193: ubotuTN was disconnected? I don't think I have it on autoreconnect, might be wrong though
<Unit193> [03:06:26] binarymutant (~chrisplun@unaffiliated/binarymutant) has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<Unit193> [03:06:26] ubotuTN (~ubotuTN@c-69-254-97-26.hsd1.tn.comcast.net) has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<Unit193> [03:06:53] ubotuTN (~ubotuTN@c-69-254-97-26.hsd1.tn.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu-us-tn
<Unit193> [03:07:18] binarymutant (~chrisplun@unaffiliated/binarymutant) has joined #ubuntu-us-tn
<binarymutant> ah
<binarymutant> well that makes me less creeped out
<binarymutant> wait what? "~chrisplun@unaffiliated/binarymutant"
<binarymutant> how'd I get a cloak...
<Unit193> binarymutant: Didn't you ask in freenode?
<binarymutant> didn't get a reply so I thought it was a no go, heh
<binarymutant> very cool though. Surprised me :D
<Unit193> It's easy to get, want a bot one too?
<binarymutant> sure :D
<Unit193> Join f#reenode and ask :D
<binarymutant> aw work :'(
<Unit193> Eh, not much :P
<binarymutant> meh I trust freenode's users enough
<binarymutant> they good ppl
<Unit193> You need one to look pro though!
<binarymutant> lol
<Unit193> Need help to identify it?
<Unit193> ubotuTN: Howdy
<binarymutant> I don't think I got the cloak :/
<binarymutant> but hey I registered it again :D
<Unit193> !say
<ubotuTN> Unit193: incorrect usage, ask for help using 'ubotuTN: help say'
<Unit193> binarymutant: Have him PM rww with "I am owned by binarymutant"
<binarymutant> I did that with nikko :/
<binarymutant> 18:23 < binarymutant> aw work :'(
<Unit193> binarymutant: For the record, wasn't this hard for me
<Unit193> Join, request, pm, yey!
<binarymutant> wouldn't been as hard had I remembered the password from 2 years ago
<Unit193> ^^^^
<Unit193> binarymutant: It's all cloaked and I thanked niko
<binarymutant> ty
<Unit193> <+niko> you're welcome
<binarymutant> http://pthree.org/?p=2083
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-19
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: ping
<johnhaitas> wrst: you here?
<wrst> well barely johnhaitas thunderstorm and server issues :)
<johnhaitas> wrst: you know of a reasonably priced CA? or how to self-sign ssl certs in a legit way?
<johnhaitas> wrst: stay safe ;)
<Unit193> We had a storm, but not big
<johnhaitas> we have rain
<johnhaitas> i think i was programming during the storm
<johnhaitas> i went outside and it was cold and wet
<johnhaitas> it was warm and dry when i started
<Unit193> curl or wget
<johnhaitas> curl
<johnhaitas> depends
<johnhaitas> but generally curl
<Unit193> Both work for this, just didn't want to decide :P
<Unit193> Not I have expand \o/
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: pong
<cyberanger> that storm seems to have made it here, just thunder & lightning, no rain yet
<cyberanger> so I'm seeing 30-60 miles out maybe
 * Unit193 wonders why he's still in Freenode
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: you know the best way to produce/get a legit ssl cert?
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: define legit
<johnhaitas> will not be flagged by software as untrusted
<johnhaitas> like web browsers
<johnhaitas> or jabber
<cyberanger> ah, so not legit, in a crypto sense, but a dumb software sense (self-signed is legit from a crypto perspective, but nothing to authenticate it's genuine except for the fingerprint)
<johnhaitas> right
<johnhaitas> or rather ... how does one become a CA? ;)
<cyberanger> gonna cost time, money or both, it's gotta go through a Certificate Authoritiy
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: there's already so many, and it's gotta be trusted in each machine, now if this were a company, one could make an internal, corprate CA, but really sounds like you need to look at verisign, godaddy, startssl
<cyberanger> the very companies I never recommend (partially due to the flawed CA design)
<cyberanger> startssl has some sort of a free tier, they do aim to be good at what they do
<Unit193> cacert
<cyberanger> Unit193: not an option, due to johnhaitas' requirement it be recognizied in jabber clients & web browsers (they're better than most CA's though, they really aim to follow the proper model)
<Unit193> cyberanger: Some have it, but yeah, not all
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: http://www.startssl.com/
<cyberanger> Unit193: too few for the requirements
<Unit193> Aye
<cyberanger> it's disabled in ubuntu even
<Unit193> Annoyingly, yes
<binarymutant> don't you have to pay for ssl certs?
<cyberanger> mozilla ignores it, apple too, can't see the status of microsoft, but come on, it's microsuck
<binarymutant> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/284
<cyberanger> binarymutant: eh, few exceptions for that rule, but yeah
<cyberanger> binarymutant: and self signed fails to meet johnhaitas' requirement of passing a CA check
<binarymutant> ah bc clients have to accept it?
<binarymutant> complicated process :/
<cyberanger> binarymutant: well, pretty much, not just accept it, but accept it without user intervention
<binarymutant> ya that's what I meant. Actually click a button or two
<cyberanger> I could see doing that process though binarymutant if it were a company and IT were capabile enough to deploy & secure crypto (only seen fortune 500 companies & the DoD do that, or the little guy with an obsession for crypto)
<binarymutant> debian does it
<binarymutant> it is annoying though to accept them :D
<cyberanger> I've done it with the DoD's Common Access Card
<binarymutant> ^^ too scary for me
<cyberanger> accept three CA's, then thousands of sites are verified against the Dod's certs
<binarymutant> with debian all the different internal machine have to be accepted individually, quite annoying
<cyberanger> the dod is a two-factor mutual system though, and they verify the CA's by the fingerprints
<binarymutant> fingerprints??
<binarymutant> wowza
<cyberanger> binarymutant: like one should do with ssh, DoD tries to keep good crypto protocalls
<cyberanger> verisign, comodo, idk what they do, I don't trust them for it (little choice though, widely used)
<binarymutant> everyone uses verisign
<binarymutant> it's like ~50$ though
<cyberanger> yep, despite the fact there is little public scrutiny to how they operate
<binarymutant> well like all security, they've been broken before
<binarymutant> <-- isn't down with the security loop though
<cyberanger> binarymutant: thing is, people have blind faith now, when the model is broken now
<cyberanger> ssl & tls are fine, but the CA model is shot to .... yeah
<binarymutant> all ssl has been broken too, security is loop. Break&fix&repeat
<binarymutant> md5 collision or something idk
<cyberanger> well, enough effort & time, resources, you can brute force anything
<cyberanger> but that's beyond the NSA on a wide scale even
<cyberanger> not aware of any attacks that work in a reasonable timeframe when everything is done correctly
<binarymutant> idk I stray from sec.
<cyberanger> I run headfirst into it with a tinfoil hat & a midevil javlin shouting charge
 * cyberanger has the bruises to prove it
<chris4585> I really wish my laptop wasn't a laptop
<chris4585> I hooked all my desktop peripherals up to my laptop (28" monitor too) and it runs better than my desktop :/
<binarymutant> :D
<binarymutant> but it's a travelling desktop
<chris4585> lol, basically but it puts my desktop to shame
<chris4585> runs ubuntu smoother anyway
<binarymutant> same here, but I <3 my laptop
<Juzzy> man
<Juzzy> i gotta hand it to apple
<Juzzy> they really got their shiz together
<Juzzy> so we stuck an apple TV on the end of our projector
<Juzzy> now i can take my ipad, load my VDI client
<Juzzy> and take control of the project with any app i need from anywhere
<Juzzy> it's pretty sick
<chris4585> my laptop also seems to last way longer using only external monitor
<chris4585> so I'm happy
<vychune> <.<
<vychune> >.>
<vychune> o.o
<vychune> anybody round these parts?
<cyberanger> vychune: perhaps somebody is round, think I'm more of a stick figure
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> sup cyberanger
<cyberanger> one horrible looking sky
<cyberanger> ok, first one was better
<cyberanger> not too much
<vychune> hmm i hear that
<vychune> rain just stopped here a while ago
<vychune> the cold still looms
<vychune> how was work?
<chris4585> I wish it was cold here
<cyberanger> same
<vychune> chris4585: where are ya?
<chris4585> florida
<chris4585> its slowly getting comfortable now
<chris4585> but still in the 80's :|
<cyberanger> vychune: I want it cold enough to bring out the ice skates & snowboards
 * cyberanger was a yankee, hockey hockey, go penguins
<vychune> i have a friend at Florida Christain College there
<vychune> cyberanger: i heard that
 * vychune wants to learn snowboarding
<chris4585> I just want it 45F year round
<vychune> go Predators
<vychune> ?!?!??!?!?
<vychune> 45?
<vychune> have fun with that lol
<vychune> or learn to say eh? and move to northern Canada
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> 45 is great weather, I don't like waking up and sweating
<chris4585> if not 45 then 55 is good too
<cyberanger> vychune: sorry vychune I like a team that knows what snow & ice is, without importing it
<vychune> LOL
<xpistos> \join #libreoffice
<wrst> ha ha xpistos :)
<johnhaitas> at least he didn't do the following
<johnhaitas> \msg NickServ identify passwordForXpistos
<wrst> oh i have came close a time or two
<wrst> and hello johnhaitas and xpistos :)
<xpistos> Hey
<xpistos> my brain is frzzeld
<wrst> join the club my friend ;)
<xpistos> I can figure out how to append something to a column in libreoffice
<xpistos> I wouild think that would be the easiest thing in the world
<xpistos> but I keep cutting off the last character to add what I want
 * wrst has much more experience on the dark side of office software
<johnhaitas> hola wrst
<johnhaitas> and xpistos
<johnhaitas> :)
<johnhaitas> xpistos: in the new job yet
<xpistos> Monday
<xpistos> A-Holes at Libre office ignored me
<xpistos> finally I just concatenated what I needed copied it to note pad and pasted it back
<xpistos> done
<vychune> hey guys
<vychune> forgot this was open
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> wrst: you use Lotus Symphony?
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<vychune> sup cyberanger
<cyberanger> not much
<wrst> cyberanger: I have before i found it a couple of years ago to be kinda slow
<wrst> and bulky
<vychune> like lotus notes?
<wrst> vychune: IMB'S take on open office
<wrst> more or less, pretty neat just a little slow
<vychune> oh ok
<vychune> like openoffice?
<wrst> yes but slicker appearance but slow as christmas
<wrst> or *was*
<cyberanger> wrst: you did say dark side of office suites
<cyberanger> lol
<wrst> well i was referring to the darker side cyberanger MS Office :)
<wrst> I would say IBM is friendly towards open source atleast not a jerk :)
<cyberanger> that's not dark, that's as bright as a fire in hell
<wrst> ha ha
<vychune> lol
<vychune> getting off need the bandwitdh
<vychune> brb
<cyberanger> chatzilla eh, forgot that client existed
<Unit193> Eh, can be helpful
<johnhaitas> xpistos: good luck monday :)
<binarymutant> Deep Space Window Manager = sweet name for a wm
<Unit193> I would guess it's not as awesome as it's name though, am I right?
<binarymutant> it might be, I don't like {{{lisp}}}{{{{though}}}}{and it's based}{{on stumpwm}}
<binarymutant> so I haven't tried it
<binarymutant> oh it's (((((lisp)))) not {{lisp}} oops :D
<chris4585> nvidia 7025 or radeon 2100, which is better or are they equal crapola?
<binarymutant> what's their speeds?
<chris4585> thats the problem I can't really find specs lol
<chris4585> one guy suggested the radeon
<binarymutant> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Nvidia_graphics_processing_units
<binarymutant> radeon one came out later...
<binarymutant> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units and the radeon is faster
<binarymutant> by 75mhz
<chris4585> ah thanks binarymutant
<chris4585> well I'm glad I got that one then
<chris4585> thanks to rush shipping I have a whopping $0.02 on my card lawl
<chris4585> well regardless it'll be better than my old crappy nvidia 6150
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-20
<Unit193> ubotuTN: Sit still ;)
<cyberanger> Unit193: jump up and down like a chicken
<cyberanger> Unit193: simon says jump up and down like a chicken
<Unit193> One way to get your blood flowing... (Yes I did...)
<wrst> what did you do?
<Unit193> What cyberanger said, jump up and down like a chicken...
<wrst> ha ha ha
<cyberanger> lol
<Unit193> What? I'm not a boring old person! (And not all are)
<cyberanger> Unit193: of course your not, your too young for that
<cyberanger> ;-)
 * cyberanger thinks that may have been too evil
<vychune> hey guys
<binarymutant> hello
<cyberanger> Guten Tag binarymutant
<binarymutant> kanichiwa
<cyberanger> what's up binarymutant
<Unit193> ro:Good evening
<cyberanger> evening Unit193
<Unit193> s/Good //g :P
<binarymutant> nothing much...even if my reply is a few hours late :/
<cyberanger> binarymutant: hours, whos's counting  ;-)
<binarymutant> <-- well this timer over here is
<binarymutant> past the username that is
<binarymutant> and that's if your japanese and read right to left...
<binarymutant> :/
<binarymutant> s/past/before/g
<cyberanger> binarymutant: so in other words, you've been counting
<cyberanger> :P
<binarymutant> :D of course
<binarymutant> but in longer, un-thought out, sentences :D
 * Unit193 missed all of it
<xpistos> morning all
<xpistos> wrst
<xpistos> johnhaitas
<xpistos> cyberanger
<xpistos> et all
<cyberanger> morning xpistos
<johnhaitas> morning xpistos
<johnhaitas> wrst
<johnhaitas> cyberanger
<wrst> hey johnhaitas
<xpistos> hey johnhaitas
<cyberanger> morning john
<johnhaitas> morning zach ;)
<cyberanger> how's it going pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> man, I type out so few nicks, and your's is one of them
<cyberanger> lol
<johnhaitas> infocop411, well … and you?
<cyberanger> how's it going johnhaitas
<johnhaitas> hehe
<johnhaitas> should i roll with pace in this room?
<cyberanger> idk, your call, just know I may never break that habit
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: i'll have to setup my clients to flag mentions of 'pace_t_zulu' … no prob
<cyberanger> I might get used to johnhaitas but uh, yeah
<johnhaitas> :)
<cyberanger> I'm saying pace_t_zulu and noticing that second
<cyberanger> so uh, yeah
<vychune> o/
<vychune> o/
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: ping
<chris4585> pong
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-21
<binarymutant> "/rescue" <-- NEAT
<binarymutant> http://ivoras.sharanet.org/blog/tree/2011-10-20.freebsds-rescue-directory-and-system-recovery.html
<wrst> binarymutant: that is very cool
<vychune> o/
<vychune> hello for the nineteenth time today
<vychune> first a bad connection then winblows crashes
<Unit193> Howdy, I see you did some disco dancing
<vychune> ?
<Unit193> Disconnect Dancing
<binarymutant> rofl
<vychune> ROTFL
<vychune> i needed that laugh
<vychune> world series is getting tight and i cant watch it\
<vychune> kids are over so nothing but kids channels allowed
<vychune> -
<vychune> -_-
<vychune> binarymutant: how you doing?
<binarymutant> doing good
<binarymutant> chilling
<binarymutant> how about you vychune ?
<vychune> great cards are winning
<binarymutant> baseball? not much of a sports fan
<binarymutant> <-- standard nerd
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> dungens and dragons?
<vychune> lol
<binarymutant> m:tg :{
<binarymutant> :P
<vychune> lol
<binarymutant> d&d is too much work, lazy standard nerd
<vychune> lol
<binarymutant> vychune: how can you take that sport seriously? With the strikes, steroids, and low seat counts...
<vychune> iROTFL
<vychune> memphis redbirds=stl cards
<vychune> thats how
<binarymutant> lost me :/
<vychune> and it's the only big sport that didnt riot this year
<binarymutant> soccer didn't :P
<vychune> the memphis redbirds baseball team here is  the proving grounds for the Cards
<vychune> and neither did hockey
<vychune> WHO CARES
<binarymutant> golf didn't :D
<vychune> lol
<vychune> two words
<binarymutant> althought I might watch golf if they did
<vychune> tiger woods
<vychune> lol
<vychune> he need jesus
<binarymutant> barry bonds needs jesus :P :P :P
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> .mike vick need jesus
<vychune> lol
<binarymutant> lol brb
<vychune> and all three are black lol
<vychune> ok
<binarymutant> ouch
<binarymutant> the white sports player needs jesus
<vychune> a rod lol
<binarymutant> mike vick? is that the pitbull guy?
<vychune> yes
<binarymutant> rofl sports players can get away with everything and still be able to play
<binarymutant> it's horrible
<vychune> yea
<vychune> but in that case.....
<vychune> 10 years for some dogs?! and he wasnt at home?
<binarymutant> I saw a utk footballer beat down a cop on the strip, run from 20 cops, and prolly got away with it
<vychune> wth?
<vychune> HE DID WHAT!?!?!?!
<binarymutant> true story ^^
<vychune> smh
<binarymutant> that was a crazy night. The entire kpd was on the strip
<vychune> k'ville?
<vychune> cool
<binarymutant> ya
<binarymutant> Occupy Sports Teams  (tm)
<vychune> you going to the Ubuntu realease party?
<vychune> LOL!!!!
<binarymutant> can't make it to Nashville
<binarymutant> maybe next year though, idk
<binarymutant> it would be nice to do something online for it though, my participation has severly dropped in Ubuntu
<binarymutant> karma: 0
<vychune> my ubuntu drive has a burnt chip
<binarymutant> brb fps time
<vychune> k
<vychune> Unit193: whered you run off to?
<Unit193> Stupid wiki editing...
<Unit193> And a PM
<vychune> oh
<Unit193> I took a shower at some point too, but I think that was before
<vychune> lol ok
<vychune> tmi
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: pong
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: i'm afraid i forget the reason for my original ping
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: long pause in the middle, but before that we were talking about my habit of calling you pace_t_zulu still
<cyberanger> so unless that's it, idk
<johnhaitas> hmm
<johnhaitas> what wiki package are you partial to
<johnhaitas> if you have a favorite
<johnhaitas> ohhh
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: i see you're no longer in #tn-lug
<binarymutant> mediawiki ftw
<binarymutant> get tip though
<johnhaitas> get tip?
<vychune> lug?
<johnhaitas> binarymutant:
<vychune> johnhaitas: jug?
<binarymutant> johnhaitas: head/tip whichever vcs slang you use
<vychune> *lug
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: head
<binarymutant> git user ^
<binarymutant> < hg user
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: wikkawiki
<cyberanger> and yeah, wasn't in my rejoin list (fixing as I notice, thanks for point out
<cyberanger> adding now)
<binarymutant> it's just you two in there though...
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: haha
<cyberanger> binarymutant: three's a crowd (just ask the last mutant I kicked outta there ;-))
<binarymutant> cyberanger: do you know if the wikkawiki format different than mediawiki?
<cyberanger> binarymutant: simple, I never learned the mediawiki format so I'd never know
<binarymutant> oh
<cyberanger> at least, never learned it that well
<binarymutant> I like that I can export wikipedia stuff and put it on my own wiki for offline use
<vychune> i tired to op myself lol
<vychune> *tried
<vychune> binarymutant:  wait you can do that?
<vychune> cool
<binarymutant> vychune: wikipedia uses mediawiki. I think that wikipedia is the mediawiki dev team, not sure though
<vychune> oh ok
<cyberanger> binarymutant: kinda pointless for me, wikipedia is very cache friendly, so it's always in offline use
<cyberanger> (I've tweaked squid a ton to add back some offline support)
<binarymutant> cyberanger: how big do you keep your cache?
<binarymutant> that's pretty smart idea, never thought of that
<cyberanger> uh, put it this way, squid has never used more than 60 some gigs, despite allowing 150GB or more
<vychune> how do you make sure the wiki entries stay there?
<binarymutant> !!
<vychune> whoa
<binarymutant> cyberanger: 1Tb?
<cyberanger> binarymutant: no, 250GB
<binarymutant> ah
<cyberanger> vychune: not really a way, it's just a long list of tweaks that minimize it
<binarymutant> \me struggling to make space as we speek
<binarymutant> speak*
<cyberanger> I can wget it & stick it on a local apache server as static content too (done that for some more stubborn stuff)
<cyberanger> vychune: it's never been an issue
<vychune> cool
<binarymutant> !! This is dedication... http://cdn3.benjaminkerensa.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/6254669911_23f149f6bd_z.jpg
<binarymutant> someone should have told him that it's a derivative...
<vychune> awesome
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: why wikkawiki over mediawiki?
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: I know a developer or two more personally
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: anything beyond personal sentiment?
<cyberanger> and more expirence setting it up & running it
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: is that your tat?
<binarymutant> uh no
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: good
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: i nearly lost a lot of respect for you
<johnhaitas> not for having a tat
<johnhaitas> but having such a stupid one
<binarymutant> not that crazy
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: I've dealt with it via http://wiki.opennicproject.org so it's really not that personal
<cyberanger> it's just what got in my hands quicker, with best results
<vychune> snh
<vychune> smh even
<binarymutant> is opennic for bad/evil ISPs?
<binarymutant> pretty cool project
<cyberanger> binarymutant: define bad/evil ISPs
<cyberanger> and um, no relation to ISP's in general (it's in reguards to DNS)
<binarymutant> censorship happy
<binarymutant> cyberanger: have you seen namecoin yet?
<cyberanger> ah, well, we're uh, looking down that road further & further lately, (by we I might mean me, but there were more involved a few months ago, due to the great firewall of australia)
<cyberanger> some sucesses actuall
<cyberanger> actually
<binarymutant> ^^ thats cool
<binarymutant> opennic is a good idea, but it's still centralized. We (as in everyone) should be pushing more towards distributed dns instead
<cyberanger> binarymutant: it's as centralized as jabber, it's good (sure, not full blown p2p, but that's a goal)
<binarymutant> I mean I applaud the idea, but just think "full blown p2p" should be how it was written from the start instead of a far off goal
<cyberanger> from the start, early 80's, when both security & censorship were well outside the mindset (well, todays version of security & censorship)
<cyberanger> I think it works, DNS in current forum isn't the issue, it's meddling in DNS that's the real issue
<binarymutant> nah (to me) centralization is the issue. OpenNic could become the next ICANN
<binarymutant> 80s?
<binarymutant> 2000 http://www.opennicproject.org/en/faq/31-general/63-how-did-the-opennic-get-its-start
<cyberanger> binarymutant: 80's is the DNS model as it stands today, back to square one
<binarymutant> ah
<cyberanger> like I said, a goal a WIP, but we've worked out what works now too
<cyberanger> if p2p takes off, great, but atm, where's it setup
<cyberanger> which of a dozen projects to back
<binarymutant> not really anywhere afaik
<cyberanger> sorta the issue, nothing mainstream
<binarymutant> true. But as long as opennic is centralized I see a major bug in how it works. What stops it from becoming ICANNized?
<cyberanger> where is it centralized
<cyberanger> just like where is jabber centralized
<cyberanger> oh, a policy standpoint compared to ICANN, we're an equal democracy, every member a vote
<cyberanger> compare that to ICANN
<binarymutant> at the register
<binarymutant> just like icann
<binarymutant> and every member could vote to do something "bad" as well (problem with democracy). Better to setup a system that doesn't require votes
<cyberanger> well, part of the issue is policy, part technonology
<binarymutant> dns.opennic.glue  <-- central point
<cyberanger> no policy, no collision avoidance, no tech (or poor tech) and invalid answers are a reisk (read MITM)
<binarymutant> not for distributed ^
<binarymutant> because your not getting your packets from just one place
<cyberanger> binarymutant: on what server, it's just like jabber, block one server merely deprives the network of a server
<cyberanger> binarymutant: well, if I went lower level, swapped all incoming data for my result, it's still a MITM on one chater wire in
<binarymutant> I'm not sure all the details with opennic, but afaik you have to register your domain with them
<binarymutant> just like with icann
<cyberanger> ok, we both want binarymutant.us, who get's it?
<cyberanger> we both have our distrubited systems set to take it
<binarymutant> whoever registers it first according to icann and opennic
<binarymutant> cyberanger: with distributive systems it's complicated. Both of us could have it
<binarymutant> and you don't have a binarymutant.whatever you have a long long string
<cyberanger> like I said, lacks collision avoidance
<binarymutant> very complicated (which is distributive's problem)
<cyberanger> a long long string nobody will use
<cyberanger> exactly
<cyberanger> there has to be a multipronged solution to this, tech & policy, including a policy of what's not acceptable (opennic's case, meddling with data, ICANN's case, a mere federation, where Verisign can screw with it as it sees fit)
<binarymutant> with the long string in distributive dns's case the browser could support in a way that the "domain" is no longer needed
<binarymutant> for example GETing the <title> of the page per every token and displaying that in bookmarks, or something along those lines.
<cyberanger> so I have a long pain in the ... string on a business card for my website cyberanger@annoyinglylongandpointlessrandomstringinsteadofashortdomainlikegmail.com
<binarymutant> idk DNS is very complicated. Both have paradigms have their flaws that need to be worked around. I just think that if people truely want a way to get around censorship distributed will be the only way
<binarymutant> no, it's like a bitcoin, you have to harvest the name tokens
<cyberanger> yes, and I don't disagree with you there, but you mistake distributed for decentralized, and both for p2p, dropping the client server model
<cyberanger> it won't catch on, for some reasons bitcoin can't catch on
<binarymutant> if browsers were to support it better it could**
<binarymutant> only time will tell :D
<cyberanger> an email client isn't a browser
<cyberanger> an IRC client isn't a browser
<binarymutant> I'm talking strictly http right now
<cyberanger> ever thought what those bitcoins are generating, cryptic data
<binarymutant> yes. ^
<binarymutant> that's why it's +1
<cyberanger> replacing dns with http, involving really random strings, like an IP number
<cyberanger> binarymutant: ever thought about what that data is, if it's really random
<binarymutant> I'm not following :/
<cyberanger> vs an effort by the NSA/GCHQ/FSB/MSS/Mossad so on for cluster computing, brute forcing
<cyberanger> it's selling GPU cycles, who's saying how much a bitcoin is worth
<binarymutant> ...complicated thoughts hurt brain
<cyberanger> who's controlling bitcoin
<binarymutant> no one...
<cyberanger> really, then who's Satoshi Nakamoto
<binarymutant> the dev
<cyberanger> one dev, your positive
<binarymutant> the original dev I think
<binarymutant> not sure where your going with this...
<cyberanger> it's an alias
<cyberanger> it's an alias
<binarymutant> so is cyberanger ... it doesn't matter if it's alias to me
<binarymutant> it is floss https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin
<cyberanger> and bitcoin looks like it could be a cluster computer, meant for cryptnalsys
<cyberanger> Cryptanalysis for who, well, why pick & choose
<cyberanger> it looks like an attempt to weaken cryptographic ciphers
<binarymutant> uhh where do you see this?
<cyberanger> there is similarities in function to this and an md5 collision attack, ULTRA in WWII as well
<binarymutant> I don't see it, but I prolly wouldn't though
<cyberanger> I'm not stating it as fact, it's a suspicion, but it's alot of suspicion, for a finanicial network, I'd be wanting more
<cyberanger> I mean, hunches here, similar output (not even saying it's bitcoins design, merely a tool in the workshop, like aircrack-ng is only a peice of breaking wep)
<binarymutant> https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin/blob/master/doc/README
<binarymutant> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Myths  good one too
<cyberanger> seen both before
<binarymutant> because it's floss it's been peer reviewed by a lot of ppl, I trust their judgement. I don't think it's a malicious program at all
<wrst> this is interesting: http://www.facebook.com/notes/ubuntu/ubuntu-1204-to-feature-extended-support-period-for-desktop-users/10150335032536546
<cyberanger> binarymutant: it's only reviewing that code (and I'm not saying bitcoin is hiding code, just that somebody went to a lot of trouble to setup that alias, and then drops off, his dream wasn't complete, why drop off)
<Unit193> wrst: Yep, here's something too https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-October/034275.html
<cyberanger> Unit193: the guy got the codename wrong again, we both know it's pink panther or puffy penguin (puffy due to bloat)
<cyberanger> it will be intresting to see where that goes
<Unit193> Read again, I don't think it's a guy
<cyberanger> I meant it generically, she's a coder, a sysadmin, one of the guys
<cyberanger> but uh, yeah, your right
<cyberanger> she got the codename wrong again, we both know it's pink panther or puffy penguin (puffy due to bloat)
<cyberanger> Unit193: ^^^^
<Unit193> Yep, and I wonder if they talked to the flavors...
<cyberanger> welll....
 * cyberanger bites his tounge
<Unit193> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/10/21/ubuntu-12-04-to-feature-extended-support-period-for-desktop-users/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ubuntu-news+%28Ubuntu+News%29
<cyberanger> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/10/21/ubuntu-12-04-to-feature-extended-support-period-for-desktop-users/
<cyberanger> cleaned link
<Unit193> Yep
<binarymutant> cyberanger: an alias doesn't automatically mean malicious. We use aliases and a lot of initial devs will release code to the public and have the community control the rest of the development.
<cyberanger> binarymutant: agreed, but the extent of questions I see in the overall picture, leaves me to wonder on this one
<electricus> wow guys..i'm so proud of myself.. i migrated my first real production mail server to a kvm guest
<electricus> what a job that was.. i think i did attempted it 10x before I got it (not so proud of that part)
<Unit193> Congrats! (They are still in a battle over Bitcoin)
<electricus> i'm still a little sleepy from several all nighters trying to do it
<Unit193> I've only VM'd an XP laptop before :/
<electricus> and cyberanger is the most awesome dude around!  he taught me some very important tools in linux.. like rsync :-)
<cyberanger> Unit193: yeah, that won't end soon I bet either
<cyberanger> electricus: yeah, that kind of burn out is killer
<electricus> it's quite a learning experience, but very high stress (for me anyway)
<electricus> now that i know all the little nuances and 'tricks' i can do it without too much truoble now..
<electricus> but all that trial-and-error is no fun
<electricus> and all the panics..like "oh crap i just rsynced all the apache mods from centos5.2 to a 5.7!!"
<cyberanger> wb binarymutant
<electricus> rip out/reinstall pray
<cyberanger> electricus: didn't hear about that one, yeah, something with practice
<electricus> oh..i won't bore you too much lol.. but it was crazy
<electricus> i still have a little massaging to do to that machine.. like ensuring services start in the init process and in the right order.. right now after a reboot, i have to manually restart some services in a certain order
<electricus> more research...ughh
<cyberanger> I think migrations is one of those things where practice merely takes the edge off, something in the nature of migrations, you can get used to them, but never quite get comfortable
<electricus> can you just simply rename the S##service in the rc3.d dir?
<electricus> to make them start in the order you want?
<johnhaitas> hey ubotuTN ... welcome back
<binarymutant> gaaah stop reconnecting
<Unit193> Stay disconnected?
<binarymutant> did that for a couple years already, no fun.
<binarymutant> how about stay connected :D
<Unit193> ^^
<cyberanger> binarymutant: years?
 * cyberanger didn't notice
<binarymutant> :P
<Unit193> Well, in a way I noticed when I first got here...
<cyberanger> oops, I meant I didn't realize how long (man time really flies eh)
<johnhaitas> gross
<Unit193> You split off all by yourself
<binarymutant> hey we made the news again: http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111020/11465616440/tsa-decides-terrorists-must-be-driving-partners-with-tenn-law-enforcement-to-randomly-search-vehicles.shtml
<vychune> o/
<vychune> ping xpistos
<vychune> ^accident
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-22
<Unit193> "Writing Makefile for common::sense" so good...
<binarymutant> Unit193: need more info
<cyberanger> Unit193: error in line 3: item "Common Sense" not defined
<Unit193> cpan thing
<binarymutant> never used common::sense    :D
<wrst> binarymutant: interesting link you posted
<wrst> and binarymutant a random search of vehicles, shouldn't they have to have a warrant for that???
<binarymutant> wrst: pre-2001 they would have needed it.
<wrst> surely someone will challenge the constituionality of that
<binarymutant> I hope :D
<Unit193> Isn't this everyone? :P http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2011/10/20/i-am-very-busy-right-now-pic/
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> yes
<cyberanger> wrst: what about here, too quiet
<cyberanger> ?
<wrst> yes it is!
<Unit193> Bing, bang, bong!
<Unit193> Howdy locodir-user, and welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee LoCo!
<Unit193> Was it something I said?
<cyberanger> Unit193: hard to say, perhaps it's what you didn't say, or how quickly you said it
<cyberanger> or maybe the guy has isp issues
<Unit193> I should leave that job to you :P
<binarymutant> <- soooooo lost
<cyberanger> Unit193: naw, your fine, some people just uh, get overwealmed with friendliness they don't see inmicrosuck
<cyberanger> binarymutant: our usual welcome to the tennessee loco bit followed by a quit
<Unit193> (Although, my thought after I got that was "Oh crap...")
<Unit193> :D
<cyberanger> Unit193: was thinking he scared him off, more likely IRC scared him off
<binarymutant> I thought the topic was the welcome  :D
<binarymutant> I miss alot since I ignore parts/joins/stuff
<cyberanger> the topic is too, but we say it too, for the new nicks (like w4ett did with us backwhen)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: ah, I dset it to per-channel, so this one is good (and rare)
 * cyberanger moves to another rig, small keyboard, ugh
<cyberanger> that is so much better, back on debian
<cyberanger> Unit193: ^ like I said, bad connections happen
<Unit193> cyberanger: That's binarymutant for you
<cyberanger> yeah, he mutated his modem a little too much trying to teach it what a 2 is
<Unit193> Once he's done setting ubotuTN up, you should host :P
<wrst> ubotuTN: hello
<ubotuTN> but I already know wrst
<wrst> ubotuTN: you here to stay? :P
<binarymutant> the new version of rbot is freaky... "but I already know wrst" ... ?!
<wrst> ha ha
<cyberanger> ubotuTN: hey
<cyberanger> ubotuTN: hello
<ubotuTN> hello cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> ubotuTN: hello
<ubotuTN> cyberanger: word
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> binarymutant: yep
<Unit193> ubotuTN: Howdy
<Unit193> ubotuTN: Hello
<ubotuTN> Unit193: incorrect usage, ask for help using 'ubotuTN: help hello'
<Unit193> >_<
<binarymutant> Hello creates the user, that's different
<wrst> ubotuTN: help
<ubotuTN> wrst: help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 4 plugins: keywords, lp, packages, where (help <topic> for more info)
<wrst> help basics
<wrst> ubotuTN: help basics
<ubotuTN> wrst: basics: quit, restart, join, part, hide, save, say, action, topic, quiet, talk, ping, mode
<Unit193> I just want to know how to make an rbot notice a channel and get it to send raw commands to the IRC server
<binarymutant> Unit193: say
<binarymutant> no for the channel it's...
<binarymutant> hang on
<binarymutant> `talk`
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-23
<wrst> binarymutant: how's the bot doing? :)
<binarymutant> :shrug: I don't pay attention to it that mich :D
<wrst> :P
<wrst> ok how are you doing?
<binarymutant> good, rewatching Lost. How about you?
<wrst> oh doing pretty good, actually using my desktop for once
<binarymutant> what's on the pc?
<wrst> arch linux
<wrst> gnome shell
<binarymutant> cool
<wrst> when we moved i did a fresh install, no windows at all or anything else
<Unit193> Archy-Gnome
<wrst> yep Unit193 :)
<binarymutant> so do you use archy-gnome for everything? Or different things for different devices?
<wrst> binarymutant: i'm really liking archy-gnome :) i use it on most things that I use
<wrst> now for others its ubuntu
<binarymutant> ah :D
<wrst> and I have an ubuntu partition on my laptop also
<wrst> and an arch kde partition, so i have the big 2.5 desktops :)
 * wrst doesn't hate unity any more
<binarymutant> oh ya?
<binarymutant> why not?
<wrst> well its better still gets in the way but atleast it doesn't crash :)
<binarymutant> true
<binarymutant> If they moved the menubar to the bottom, it would be great
<wrst> binarymutant: how about they let you move things around to where you want them? :)
<wrst> i like the dock concept but os X i think has the best placement
<binarymutant> default should be on bottom.
<binarymutant> or top. but for sure not on the sides
<wrst> but i think how gnome shell does the dock to the left is better than unity you have to hit the hot corner to activate it not just anywhere on the left
<binarymutant> would you place the bar on the left if you had the choice?
<wrst> hmm no, but... how gnome shell does it i don't mind it if that makes sense
<binarymutant> I get that
<wrst> i am playing with some video my laptop does hd but only 720 so haven't got to see fully how my camera works :)
<binarymutant> 720 is great quality
<wrst> yes it is that's what our tv is, yet i have a comptuer monitor that does 1080 :)
<binarymutant> prolly more than that
<wrst> yeah it does
<wrst> my laptop does better than i thought it would however had it hooked to our tv last night as dual monitors and it powered both ok
<binarymutant> that's cool, I like that tvs are now just computers
<binarymutant> brb dieing for nicotine
 * Unit193 thinks you should try L or X Ubuntu
<wrst> Unit193: me?
<wrst> binarymutant: you must be quitting?
<Unit193> Sure, why not?
<wrst> Unit193: i have used lubuntu before its nice, but on the low spec machine i was using to record audio only i could set up arch with gnome, using the fallback mode and its quicker and more stable than lubuntu on that machine
<Unit193> Awww :(
<wrst> for me on low spec stuff ubuntu just has a little too much bloat on a stock isntall
<wrst> but that's doing something very specialized, i didn't even have a web browser on that machine for a while :)
<Unit193> Yeah, I tried AntiX, it seemed good (but still Debian-ish based)
<wrst> antix?? hmm i need to look that one up
<wrst> hmm debian testing and mepis that's interesting
<Unit193> http://antix.mepis.org/
<wrst> but Unit193 i love debian based
<cyberanger> wrst: say that again 5 times fast, for clarity (after all, thought you loved arch)
<wrst> cyberanger: i love them both :)
<wrst> but arch just has latest packages and no upgrades
<wrst> as i tell people instead of breaking my system once every 6 months i break it every time I update :)
<wrst> but actually never had it to break
<wrst> and ubuntu's upgrades seem to always have a nagging issue and debian just doesn't have the up to dateness i like on the desktop, but if my home server goes again, it will more than likely be debian
<cyberanger> wrst: and debian testing?
<wrst> cyberanger: still too stale
<wrst> do they have gnome 3 yet?
<wrst> last time i looked you had to use expiremental
<cyberanger> ok, fine, debian sid
<wrst> cyberanger: http://www.gnome.org/getting-gnome/
 * cyberanger tries to click on that link from the command line, settles for elinks ;-)
<wrst> :P
<wrst> i think i will pass on sid, i have a feeling that would be a little bit of a headache :)
<cyberanger> maybe a tiny bit
<wrst> ha ha yeah arch has enough testing to be stable
<binarymutant> wrst: trying to quit, sort of
<cyberanger> chris4585: /invite #swissknife-router
<wrst> i have never smoked, but man i can't quit eating i can't imagine having to quit smoking
<cyberanger> binarymutant: kinda thought there is, and isn't (or your way of saying, long and painful process or one step forward, two steps back)
<binarymutant> to quit eating: smoke; to quit smoking: eat; seems to be how I reduced to about 3-4 cigs a day
<wrst> happy middle ground?\
<wrst> smoke enough to not be fat but not enough to get cancer? :)
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> It's not cancer I worry about, it's my wallet
<wrst> that too
<binarymutant> :D
<cyberanger> lol
<binarymutant> ha speaking of bitcoins (not too long ago) https://www.casascius.com/
<binarymutant> gah. Just learned a life lesson: Someone asks for advice don't give it until the contract is signed.
<binarymutant> Farm asks me about a site; I go down the list of things to be done; next day it's implemented by someone else :/
<cyberanger> yep, that one always sting
<binarymutant> definitly
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-15
<xTEMPx> whee!
<xTEMPLARx> wow
<xTEMPLARx> its been quiet since I've been gone
<alyawn> it seems the latest beta nvidia driver fixes the unity hidden launcher bug.... yay
<xTEMPLARx> hooray!
 * xTEMPLARx is glad he isn't using Unity!
<xTEMPLARx> I have my home machine re-done with 12.10 beta2, but gnome-shell refuses to function on it.  I'm gonna wait until there's a proper release that'll work with gnome-shell and NO Unity before I redo it
<xTEMPLARx> I gave arch a shot, but I just don't have the patience for it these days
<alyawn> yeah.. me either
<alyawn> I was anti-unity, but it seems to be stable now..
<xTEMPLARx> Mine isn't an issue with it's stability, but more of its usability and intuitive-ness
<xTEMPLARx> I didn't "take" to it
<xTEMPLARx> but I took to Gnome Shell pretty quickly, and its a similar paradigm
<alyawn> ah...
<xTEMPLARx> I gave Unity the old college try for a while, but kept running into road blocks that kept me from getting my work done, while gnome shell really hasn't
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<alyawn> these days I'm more likely to take what comes in the distro by default in an attempt to get back to work quicker
<xTEMPLARx> i hear ya
<alyawn> :)
<xTEMPLARx> which is partly why I'm waiting for 12.10 to give me a more proper gnome shell installation option than it has right now
<xTEMPLARx> I don't want to fiddle with it
<xTEMPLARx> I have very little time at home to fiddle with such things
<xTEMPLARx> between a wife and a three-yr-old-about-to-be-four-yr-old, I have little free time
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<alyawn> yeah... funny how that fiddle-time allotment changes with age
<xTEMPLARx> totally
<alyawn> I have a wife and 3 kids...
<xTEMPLARx> BROTHER
<xTEMPLARx> you feel mah pain
<alyawn> time and sleep are worth a lot to me :)
<xTEMPLARx> t..time? sleep?  what are these things?!
<alyawn> exactly
<xTEMPLARx> and then, to compound things, I go and torture myself with projects that I can't really attend to, due to financial and time constraints
<xTEMPLARx> argh!
<xTEMPLARx> what's wrong with me?!
<xTEMPLARx> its like I want to be tortured or something
<alyawn> :)
<xTEMPLARx> i needs a mig welder.  someone give me one they're not using.
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<alyawn> well... at least your projects seem to have a real-world component... Mine are purely virtual and, as far as the wife can tell, are vapor
<xTEMPLARx> Hah.  I know that feel.
<xTEMPLARx> hard to impress upon someone the importance of something they cannot see
<xTEMPLARx> reminds me of the early days of the internet when I'd sit on IRC at a computer and be laughing my butt off.  The entire time my parents thought something was wrong with me
<wrst> xTEMPLARx:  good vacation?
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  pretty nice.  I cannot complain
<xTEMPLARx> well I can complain about my eating habits
<xTEMPLARx> but the time off itself was pretty nice
<wrst> I am off this week
<wrst> I mean I am "off" all the time
<wrst> but away from work
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> enjoy yourself!
<xTEMPLARx> I gave arch a short-lived try at home
<xTEMPLARx> grub broke things though
<xTEMPLARx> the instructions on the arch site didn't really make that simple
<xTEMPLARx> made me wanna break something myself
<xTEMPLARx> so I put 12.10  back on
<xTEMPLARx> and am still just using the win7 partition
<xTEMPLARx> wb alyawn
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: I just use that dandy little mkconfig command and all usually comes out heavenly
<xTEMPLARx> no idea what you're talking about
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> i don't recall that in the instructions
<xTEMPLARx> bbiaf, I gotta VPN to a customer's network, so I'll probably drop connection
<jfenn2199> morning all
<xTEMPLARx> I think I'm back... not sure yet.
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<alyawn> sort-of
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> at least one other person here is alive
<xTEMPLARx> I guess I can't expect wrst to keep me company since he's not working
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<alyawn> somewhat alive
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: no way!
<xTEMPLARx> unreliable is what you are
<xTEMPLARx> selfishly thinking you can just not be here waiting for every line I may or may not type
<wrst> I know xTEMPLARx I hate to disappoint people
<xTEMPLARx> :)
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: I'm cleaning my wife's car now so I'm more than happy to check my phone on occasion
<xTEMPLARx> haha
<xTEMPLARx> GET TO WORK, SLAVE!
<wrst> it is nasty
<xTEMPLARx> how's the young'un?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-16
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: glad you finally joined us again
<Unit193> He's been joining us all evening, and leaving, and joining... ;D
<wrst> yes silly xTEMPLARx
<wrst> Unit193:  you doing ok?
<Unit193> Hope so.  You?
<wrst> yep doing well... last time i checked
<alyawn> Hey... I promised a buddy of mine he could borrow my spare external 80GB  USB HDD to grab some files he needed from a friend
<alyawn> I just realized he will probably be dealing with windows and mac computers
<alyawn> should I format it with exFat, NTFS, FAT32? From what I gather he could in-fact need to grab a few files bigger than 4GB
<alyawn> of course, it's currently formatted with ext3... what to do...
<chris4585> alyawn, ntfs
<chris4585> ntfs can handle larger files
<alyawn> yeah... what's the likelyhood that they will be able to read/write the NTFS drive on a mac?
<alyawn> from what I hear that's not a standard capability on a mac
<chris4585> oh, wasn't thinking about that, I'm not 100% about this but the newer os x software I believe can read ntfs
<chris4585> so :/
<chris4585> this may help http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1286387
<alyawn> I think I'll roll the dice with exFAT
<alyawn> and tell him he can format to whatever he needs if it doesn't work
<alyawn> but, I think most of these large USB thumb drives come with exFAT
<chris4585> ah, I never really have to worry about mac, but my ps3 is something I always have to consider
<jfenn2199> morning
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: :P back at you
<xTEMPLARx> yay!
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: typing to you from my cheapo tablet all going well?
<xTEMPLARx> cheapo tablet?  whatchya got?
<xTEMPLARx> all's going well thus far
<xTEMPLARx> how's tuesday?
<xTEMPLARx> for you , that is
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: bout time
<wrst> :-)
<chris4585> hey wrst, how are you?
<wrst> good chris4585 doing some traveling how are you?
<chris4585> pretty tired but good
<chris4585> 16hrs last week and 24 this week and I'm getting used to it, but next few days I have off :D
<wrst> welcome to the working world hope that is going well
<chris4585> yeah I'm enjoying it and will enjoy that paycheck definitely this friday and next friday
<wrst> paychecks are the good stuff!
<chris4585> yep :)
<chris4585> wrst, traveling for work or pleasure?
<wrst> pleasure just one night our first non family adventure with the little one over night
<chris4585> ah have fun :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-17
<chris4585> didn't realize 12.10 was releasing tomorrow
<jfenn2199> wow really mid-month?
<chris4585> I usually don't pay attention until I see stuff the next day lol
<jfenn2199> I'm definitely going to wait until early November to upgrade mine
<chris4585> I might try a liveusb or something to play around with it but I doubt I'll change my stuff
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-18
<chris4585> hrm there were a lot of python updates today :|
<wrst> chris4585: on arch?
<chris4585> wrst, yeah
<chris4585> just renaming packages I believe
<wrst> yeah lots of renaming of packages and such hasn't broken anything for me
<wrst> yep exactly
<wrst> and looks like systemd is now it
<wrst> no more rc.conf by default i'm about to play with converting my desktop, i'm going to do a fresh install on my laptop when gnome3.6 is in the main repos
<chris4585> yeah I really need to clean my desktop... I'm thinking about doing it easy and installing manjaro
<wrst> chris4585: i did a clean installa  few weeks ago it was no trouble at all, just had a little difficulty getting grub installed was all
<chris4585> I don't mind the new install process, but when I'm going to install gnome and everything else and manjaro has it in a nice installer, why not?
<chris4585> it also auto detects and enables the right drivers for video cards
<wrst> that is nice
<chris4585> yeah it kind of is :)
<wrst> wb xTEMPLARx\
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-19
<xTEMPLARx> yay!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: does it actually work now? :)
<xTEMPLARx> I grabbed the torrent file
<xTEMPLARx> and the amd64 iso is downloading
<xTEMPLARx> so I'd say yes
<wrst> no i mean does the distro actually work, like run without crashing constantly as it did for me i could never even log in correctly during a "beta"
<xTEMPLARx> I never got gnome-shell to install properly using the unity-standard 12.10 beta2
<xTEMPLARx> so rather than waste time, I waited for the above link to become reality
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-21
<linuxman410> anyone here
<linuxman410> anyone here
<chris4585> I can't help but get the feeling if he stays more than 10mins someone might notice him
<wrst> chris4585: i think you have a point :)
<chris4585> I don't think he approaches IRC as an always on anyway because he is always like that
<chris4585> how are you wrst?
<wrst> good chris4585 how about you?
<wrst> and I agree irc conversations can take days
<chris4585> awesome, waiting for tuesday for a call to find out where I'm (hopefully) regular, and waiting for friday for that beefy check...
<chris4585> ideally I'd check irc every 5mins but lately not much is going on so I check whenever I get a highlight lol
<wrst> i know the feeling and sounds like everything is working out well on the job front?
<chris4585> wrst, yeah, just a little frustrated they haven't got to me yet on where I will be.. everyone else knows, I just feel like I'm in the dark
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-14
<tenc> Good morning wrst, Unit193, twayneprice.
<wrst> morning tenc!
<twayneprice> morning tenc
<Unit193> Howdy.
<wrst> how are things going Unit193 ?
<Unit193> I'm alive.
<wrst> great news
<Unit193> cyberanger: Howdy.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-15
<tenc> Good morning wrst, Unit193, twayneprice.
<wrst> morning tenc
<Juzzy> werd
<wrst> howdy Juzzy, cyberanger
<Juzzy> sup
<tenc> Hi Juzzy
<Juzzy> hey.
<Juzzy> I have 2 failing drives on my raid array
<Juzzy> I could either try to rebuild on a new drive
<Juzzy> or copy the piss out of everyhting to a new healthy array
<Juzzy> I'll do option B, then A :p
<wrst> ha ha good luck
<wrst> afternoon chris4585
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-16
<wrst> morning tenc
<tenc> morning wrst
<wrst> how are you doing tenc?
<tenc> Great. Staying busy, can't complain. How about you?
<wrst> doing well thanks
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-17
<Unit193> netritious: Hello!
<netritious> hi Unit193
<netritious> what have you been up to?
<Unit193> Oh it all depends, several things.  What are you interested in? :P
<Unit193> How about you?
<netritious> trying to figure out why windows 98 keeps giving me BSOD on my new 8-core CPU
<Unit193> Hah, running Win98?  What for/
<netritious> lol my joke wasn't funny
<Unit193> Well I set win 3.1 up in a VM not long ago, I could picture someone wanting to see what'd happen with an 8 core. :P
<Unit193> Heh.
<netritious> seriously though been checking out LXC
<netritious> just to see how far I can push it with 6 year old dual core and 8GB ram
<netritious> setup a more permanent irc client was this evening's goal
 * Unit193 hides all his hardware from netritious.
<netritious> now why would you go and do a thing like that >:D
<netritious> oh crap...just realized what time it was...
<netritious> nite Unit193 bbl
<Unit193> Adios!
<Unit193> netritious: Mine is really crappy, if yours is old. :P
<tenc> Good morning wrst, Unit193, twayneprice.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<wrst> howdy tenc
<netritious> good morning
<tenc> Hi netritious.
<netritious> Hello
<netritious> anyone using mariadb in place of mysql?
<wrst> netritious: well I have it installed on arch as it is the default but to say i use it would be an understatement
<netritious> wrst: never been a fan of oracle, and less so now that they published some FOSS FUD, and thinking it's high time to ditch mysql
<netritious> oracle FUD: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/10/15/oracle_says_open_source_has_no_place_in_military_apps/
<wrst> interesting oracle blows
<wrst> commas needed
<wrst> interesting, oracle blows
<wrst> so do phone keyboards
<netritious> lol how've you been wrst
<wrst> good netritious traveling with the family today
<wrst> and didn't Microsoft say some of the same things a few years back?
<wrst> how are you doing netritious
<netritious> wrst: yes, M$ has produced tons of FUD, and I don't use their DB either :D
<netritious> the fud from oracle is just icing on the cake...I've been considering for months now switching just haven't had the time to delve into it yet
<netritious> obviously oracle feels threatened by free software, and has a right to be.
<netritious> they stand a lot to lose, like, all their $$$.
<netritious> no reason to use free software as a podium to preach fud though. that's just bad business practices 101.
<netritious> so what has everyone been up to? haven't been in for a while.
<tenc> Poor Sun.
<netritious> I think Sun made out like bandits.
<netritious> industrial strength proprietary servers and workstations should near death soon.
<netritious> *should be...but who knows. Moore's law may or not play itself out.
<netritious> here's my current ubuntu server specs http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251527/
<netritious> replaced a debian server. I fudged the user, host, and some crypt mounts...otherwise it's accurate.
<tenc> Why replace?
<netritious> I fubar'ed the debian server doing something stupid and couldn't figure out how to recover.
<netritious> and needed a server right away, hadn't tried ubuntu for a while, eh it's still not so bad as a server
<netritious> besides ubuntu has really good support for LXC http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251573/
<netritious> linux (and windows for that matter) are just hypervisors for running other OS's for me now.
<netritious> I literally can try anything x86/x64 on a whim.
<netritious> next week I am going to try and recover some KVM .img files and mount with LXC.
<netritious> If i'm lucky the image files will boot with little to no modification.
<netritious> If I'm unlucky, I can at least recover some of the work I did last year learning to build and package snort/barnyard2
<netritious> btw, never /ever/ apt-get --purge --auto-remove upgrade unless you are really certain about it.
<tenc> Hah! :D
<tenc> Solid advice.
<tenc> Are you running desktop Ubuntu as a server or the actual server distro netritious?
<netritious> tenc: I use alternate to install. I use a lxc container with vnc now for ubuntu desktop.
<netritious> *vnc over ssh
<netritious> tenc: what do you run?
<tenc> netritious: I'm relatively new to Linux; I run a pair of xubuntu installs.
<netritious> tenc: do you run server and desktop? and what did you run berfore xubuntu
<tenc> netritious: just desktop on a laptop/desktop. Before xubuntu I tried out ubuntu, debian, fedora and I would probably have spent some time with arch if I hadn't been so pleased with xubuntu. Before that I was Windows going way back.
<Unit193> netritious: apt-get --purge autoremove ?  I basically run that every day. :D
<netritious> Unit193: no, it was apt-get --purge --auto-remove upgrade <--don't do that, unless you're certain of the consequences
<Unit193> Aha, I missed the upgrade bit, whoops. :P
<Unit193> Sounds fun! :P
<netritious> It probably would have been ok except for the fact that there was kernel stuff in the upgrade
<netritious> oh, and I was root :-/
<wrst> netritious:  I need to read the back log but the statement "oh, and I was root :-/" can never be a good thing!
<netritious> wrst: you're absolutely correct lol
<wrst> :\
<Unit193> I just had to reconfigure my virtualbox, and I was root. :D
<wrst> howdy chris4585
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-18
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<chris4585> pretty good, installed an ac unit in my room today
<chris4585> wrst, you?
<wrst> yep doing well been doing some phone tinkering
<Unit193> s/tinker/break/g
<wrst> Unit193: always make backups so I van break it all I want
<chris4585> wrst, sounds fun
<chris4585> got a nexus?
<wrst> yes galaxy nexus not a cool one :)
<wrst> had a SIII buy sold it when I moved from Verizon hoping to get the next nexus when it comes out they are so easy to tinker with
<chris4585> yeah
<wrst> bought a nexus 7 with the money from selling the SIII
<chris4585> I wish I had a android phone but I'm waiting
<wrst> I'm looking forward to the Nexus 5 or whatever it will be called been arranging things so hopefully I can get it fairly soon
<wrst> morning tenc
<tenc> Hiya wrst, nice Fall day out there. Friday too. :)
<wrst> yep my last day of taking a week off one time I'm not ready for Friday
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-19
<Omnifrog> <Omnifrog> our booth while we were setting up http://i.imgur.com/h4FIG5e.jpg
<Omnifrog> <Omnifrog> we started by building the tent http://i.imgur.com/XIoGlPw.jpg
<Omnifrog> <Omnifrog> being inside is fucking awesome http://i.imgur.com/POorRCy.jpg
<Omnifrog> <Omnifrog> and we are right next to a metal pole with an electrical outlet
<average_guy>  http://i.imgur.com/POorRCy.jpg
<average_guy> oops..
<average_guy> whatcha got going on Omnifrog?
<wrst> howdy average_guy
<average_guy> hey wrst
<average_guy> enjoying your weekend?
<wrst> yes I am are you
<average_guy> sure am, just found a little dell 15" lcd monitor at the second hand store for $7
<average_guy> couldn't pass it up
<wrst> that's .50 per inch
<wrst> nice ;)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-10-13
<fastforward> I do love to eat. And my wife usually loves to cook and she does it well. She bakes a lot, too. That's not helping at all, but it's delicious.
<wrst> That never helps....oooo cookies are almost done
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-10-14
<Omnifrog> yay, fall weather
<Unit193> \o/
<wrst> Yes!
<Unit193> Actually warm today though.
<Omnifrog> it was nice today
<Omnifrog> it's a shame about the apocalyptic death storms in the night
<Unit193> Temp: 67 F (19 C) ~ Clear ~ Humidity: 81% ~ Observed: Mon 13, 22:52
<Unit193> Ooltewah, TN: Temp: 73 F (23 C) ~ Overcast ~ Humidity: 73% ~ Observed: Mon 13, 22:53
<Omnifrog> yeah, for now
<Omnifrog> just wait till the shark tornado obama gay global warming weather distructosystem gets here
<Omnifrog> at least that's what I gather from the TV this evening
<Omnifrog> the schools are closed, the local news people are hysterical
<Omnifrog> me personally... I'm leaving the windows open tonight
<Omnifrog> I love hearing thunderstorms in the night
<Unit193> Eh, in the night it's not really all that much fun, great in the day though.
<Unit193> Good luck with your sharknado though. :P
<Omnifrog> oh, the day is awesome as well
<Omnifrog> I love a good super cell
<Omnifrog> loads of fun stuff to look at
<Unit193> Can any of you folks confirm this is in fact a wolf spider?  https://unit193.net/images/Spider/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-10-15
<Omnifrog> how do i change my email registered with nickserv?
<Unit193> /ns help set email
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-10-18
<Unit193> Juzzy: Welcome back.
<Juzzy> thx :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-12
<netritious> howdy
<wrst> hello netritious
<netritious> howdy wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<netritious> how are things?
<netritious> doing well :)
<netritious> brb
<wrst> ha ha going well here also
 * cyberanger is tired beyond belief
<cyberanger> Afternoon
<netritious> back
<netritious> hey cyberanger
<Unit193> Howdy, netritious.
<netritious> howdy Unit193
<netritious> forgot all the hoops you have to jump through to get wifi to work on an older laptop after installing ubuntu heh
<Unit193> What card?
<netritious> Unit193: it's an atheros 242x/542x
<Unit193> Thought those had better support...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-13
 * aedend is learning a lot about iptables and how openvpn refuses to accept his authority lol
<aedend> could one of you fine people have a look at my ip r results and possibly suggest a resource I can use to fix this connection issue?
<aedend> I've basically messed around with iptables to the point I can't connect to anything on my ubuntu install
<aedend> aaahhhh, the fun of learning about networking...
 * aedend admits, it's the small things in life... but I'm happy I got the vpn to work
<cyberanger> aedend: sorry, think you and I hadn't been around at the same time
<cyberanger> you got it worked out?
<aedend> cyberanger, vpn is up but I have some dns leaks I think
<cyberanger> What's your route, and dns servers?
<cyberanger> /sbin/route -n
<cyberanger> cat /etc/resolv.conf
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-14
<aedend> cyberanger, made some changes. Was able to drop all the ip's except for the ones from google
<cyberanger> How?
<cyberanger> I read a little more on that site, and I think it's a flawed test
<aedend> server.conf changed added push "redirect-gateway autolocal"
<aedend> added also, push "dhcp-option DNS 208.67.222.222"  and  push "dhcp-option DNS 208.67.220.220"
<aedend> also added dns=dnsmasq in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<aedend> cyberanger, I tried https://ipleak.net/ and it gave even more info. still have dns leak
<cyberanger> hrm
<cyberanger> I think it's a false positive
<aedend> from two different sites?
<cyberanger> yeah, if they are running the same code to check, same method
<aeden__d> cyberanger: sorry about last night. Disconnected and it got late so I called it quits for the night
<aeden__d> Just wanted to say thank you for all your help. I really appreciate it
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-15
<cyberanger> aedend: it's all good
<cyberanger> aedend: got it all sorted out?
<aedend> cyberanger, ha, not really. But I'll get it eventually
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-17
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/10/something-were-not-sure-what-is-radically-dimming-a-stars-light/
<cyberanger> Hey Unit193
<Unit193> Heyaheya, cyberanger.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-17
 * wrst is amazed netritious is still with us :)
 * cyberanger is suprised.
<cyberanger> minasota: my home theatre runs on 12V so I think you'd prefer another one
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-18
<netritious> I'm amazed and surprised too wrst and cyberanger
<netritious> but all the Netsplits are oh so facinating and I just find it hard to stay away :D
<wrst> ha ha netritious, or freenode is so messed up it won't let you leave?
<cyberanger> If that happens and I can't leave, I'll shoot my computer to make sure HAL doesn't kill me.
 * [Ubik] built his home theater a while back... used one of those $60 Books-A-Million projectors in a cardboard box to throw his phone screen on the wall, with a 108-inch screen made of asbestos.
<netritious> wrst, ikr? trapped in the freenode matrix lol
<netritious> cyberanger: good luck with HAL! ;)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-19
<wrst> ha ha netritious
<netritious> Really though wrst, cyberanger, just testing a pi.
<netritious>  It's powered by the USB port coming out of a ISP's router, then a 3' CAT6 cable from the pi to router for comm.
<netritious> Not sure how the pi2 is going to hold up with the router as power source. So yeah, testing.
<netritious> Besides, testing gives me a chance to say howdy to the loco :)
<cyberanger> netritious: nice. Not too different from how I've set up my pi zero
<cyberanger> Where'd Omnifrog go?
<cyberanger> I might be moving into his area (not much of a move, just a ridge between the towns, but his side has EPB ;-) )
<cyberanger> To clarify, more of a new years thing.
<wrst> netritious: the pis are neat little devices make great single purpose machines
<wrst> And are well supported
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-20
<netritious> wrst I would love to be "that guy" that helps maintain a SMB using only pis.
<netritious> I'm sure it's been done, not sure anyone is saying so though.
<wrst> Howdy netritious ever heard of bitwig?
<netritious> wrst: I have not, but reading at the website now
<wrst> I am messing with the demo, seriously thinking about a purchase
<wrst> netritious: looks nice on ubuntu also https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMWOHE0qQrxG96kzb3BvBUouP9A-2dHHn0Exmto
<wrst> I have not started messing with vst bridge stuff yet that could be sticky
<wrst> Looks like it does work however
<netritious> Just realized I haven't messed around with daw software for some time now heh
<netritious> Feeling a little out of the loop :D
 * netritious slaps own knee for being so punny
<cipher6> HELP! Issue: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Server won't resolve DNS but can ping dns servers without issue. Have added 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 to etc/network/interfaces
<cipher6> Anyone?
<cipher6> Buehler?
<netritious> cipher6: I have heard people mention that issue, but haven't experienced it myself.
<cipher6> resolution, "sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf"
<cipher6> add the line "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<minasota> dig 8.8.8.8 maybe look at that? nameserver... route -n perhaps
<cipher6> and all of the sudden everything resolves
<Unit193> Well, you're likely using libnss-resolve or resolvconf, so that'll get overwritten.
<cipher6> am am using resolvconf, and can't figure out how to not have it overwritten :(
<cipher6> Guess my server can have a chron job that adds the dns every 15 minutes? LOL
<Unit193> >_<
<cipher6> Unit193: got a better idea?
<wrst> cipher6: have you seen this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/622470/dns-probe-finished-bad-config-error-in-ubuntu-14-04/622493#622493
<netritious> thanks for the reference wrst, bookmarked.
<wrst> morning, err afternoon netritious :)
<netritious> afternoon wrst :)
<wrst> evening netritious ;)
<wrst> netritious: so... I found this www.pianoteq.com to go with bitwig, this may be causing a family to break apart :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-21
<wrst> netritious: just bought my little girl a guitar... my wife may shoot me so if this is my last irc message been great knowing everyone :)
<netritious> lol nice wrst
<netritious> I bet she'll love it
<wrst> got her a baby taylor, she is just 5 but seems inclined to really learn
<wrst> already seeing signs she has a singing voice
<netritious> thats awesome. mine is 14 now and plays vibraphone now, but wants to go back to snare already lol
<wrst> drummers run deep in your bloodline ;)
<wrst> I would rather them being making music than cheerleading or softball or whatever
<netritious> Same here wrst
<wrst> I have been absolutely amazed at the quality stuff available for linux now
<netritious> wife didn't get it about band until she heard a parent say her son got a full scholarship playing band
<wrst> I know someone now that got a full ride at UT
<wrst> drummer btw
<netritious> nice
<netritious> wrst I mainly use linux for server. I guess I would use for desktop, but just don't need it I guess.
<wrst> well... I had been using a macbook for music stuff but really had not found what I was looking for
<wrst> tried abelton live 9 out, and it is a bit intimidating, want something to do some minor "real" recording and do more digital stuff
<wrst> it is great but just a bit much, bitwig strangely enough was right in the middle, and also completely crossplatform,
<wrst> have it on the macbook so if i need to travel I can have the same setup
<wrst> linux just works so well to record when properly setup you can cut it down to an absolute bare minimum and only be running the software you need
<wrst> I usually install something like fluxbox when I get really serious and have no desktop stuff getting in the way
<wrst> ardour has improved carzily since I really got into this stuff last also
<netritious> nice. One day I hope to have time for music projects again.
<netritious> Occasionally I jam with my brother, but he is convinced there is only one good software and that's cubase.
<wrst> it is good stuff
<wrst> I have just been looking for price/usefulness etc
<wrst> and I do like stuff that runs on ubuntu I just can't afford 2 or 3 macs
<wrst> but bitwig is really impressive and the linux support is awesome
<wrst> first class citizen
<[Ubik]> FYI, if anyone is needing the latest Jessie in us-east-2 (Ohio), ami-77055f12 is the AMI ID. Debian hasn't made one available there yet, and I needed to spin up a box or two there...
<[Ubik]> So I just copied their us-east-1 public AMI over and made mine public, any of you need to use it feel free.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-22
<minasota> openssl vs libressl?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-23
<wrst> cyberanger, Unit193? ^^^
 * cyberanger is still running openssl
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-10-18
<cyberanger> I just noticed our old domain, ubuntu-tennessee.org has expired.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-10-19
<wrst> cyberanger: think we should try to get it back?
<wrst> I have it back
<cyberanger> wrst: Talking the Ubuntu-Tennessee.org site?
<wrst> are the locos even a supported thing from ubuntu anymore?
<wrst> us I bought the domain
<wrst> Yes
<wrst> I bought the domain
<wrst> I can point it back
<wrst> or we can start anew
<wrst> or we can do nothing :)
<cyberanger> I don't think we were ever truely supported.
<wrst> it was just 12 bucks
<wrst> cyberanger: I mean are they supported by any means now?
<cyberanger> Unit193: any clue? ^
<wrst> I actually think ubuntu seems to be paying more attention to the community now than they have over the past few years
<cyberanger> wrst: as for the domain, I was thinking redirect it to our launchpad page (I don't think netritious has the site anymore, could be mistaken)
<wrst> cyberanger: you have an email I can share the domain with, would rather me not be the sole proprietor
<wrst> PM or other non irc means if you want to share
<Unit193> cyberanger: LoCos still exist, all depends on how you mean?
<cyberanger> Unit193: exist, or actually getting support (opposed to neglect)
<wrst> cyberanger: should be forwarded to the launchpad page
<wrst> and it appears to work
<wrst> google domains is really nice btw, probably evil but really nice
<cyberanger> I'm not even sure what caused me to notice, I think I was checking to see what linked to my domain.
<wrst> glad you did at least we have it, and if we want to do a site, I don't care to help out there at least finding a host, I suck at design
<cyberanger> It's what I'm using now too, I'm not really worried about the domain right now.
<wrst> I'm happily using ubuntu 17.10 right now, didn't think I would ever say that again after all the unity stuff, but wish they had worked on gnome to start with I can only imagine where they would have things now
<cyberanger> I'd likely run it through CloudFlare (I use them for everything now it seems) and it'd just be that redirect.
<wrst> unity was actually to a good place as far as being usable
<Unit193> cyberanger: TBH, not really sure.  They might be somewhat alive.
<Unit193> wrst can start that Ubuntu blog he's always wanted to do.  Set it up with nikola or somesuch.
<Unit193> :D
<wrst> Unit193 this release is blog worthy haven't enjoyed Ubuntu desktop this much since the 10.04 to 12.04 days
 * cyberanger wonders if wrst was adding something to his todo list, or dropping hints for a blogger......
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-10-21
<wrst> Ha ha the latter for sure
<wrst> I'm no blogger
<wrst> But 17.10 is a great desktop OS
